# Dairy Queen Antidisestablishmentarianism



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 31, 2008)

Since I adhere to the Establishment Principle, one of my favorite words has long been "antidisestablishmentarianism". So I get a kick out of this DQ commercial:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNbFgyeghGc]YouTube - Dairy Queen Commercial, Baby and Parents[/ame]


----------



## Herald (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 31, 2008)




----------



## a mere housewife (May 31, 2008)

Ruben taught our nephews to say 'apostate' when we passed certain churches in the car when they were little.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 1, 2008)

a mere housewife said:


> Ruben taught our nephews to say 'apostate' when we passed certain churches in the car when they were little.





When Jeanette and I take our 3.5 mile walk, we always pass a certain "church" and one of us utters a comment something like that.


----------



## Quickened (Jun 1, 2008)

a mere housewife said:


> Ruben taught our nephews to say 'apostate' when we passed certain churches in the car when they were little.



 Thats classic!


----------



## BJClark (Jun 1, 2008)

My kids love that commercial


----------

